# Air Compressor



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all, I Finally went out to Sears tonight and bought my first air compressor. Obcourse it's a Craftsman I went for the 15 Gallon maintenance free model 1.5HP I think this should be more then enough for my yard haunt or at least for now. I Only plan to run 3 or 4 props for this year. So now the big question being I am a beginner with Pneumatics do you think this is a good compressor for my needs? I have heard of people using 3 or 4 props on a 5 gallon tank let me know what you think. Thanks all :jol:


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

BobC - congrats on getting a SEARS product..... a wise haunter on another list advised me to go with Sears a few years back and it has been a GREAT unit. Mine is a 30 gallon and so far I've only asked it to run three props at the same time, but it handles those with ease so I'm sure it could to more. When someone says they ran multiple props off of a small compressor like you said, they would have had to use a reservoir tank at each prop or it would have constantly been trying to recharge itself. In other words, the compressor feeds a tank at each prop so that when the prop triggers, it takes the air from the reservoir, not constantly out of the compressor itself.
Anyway, I think you'll be fine running three props from your CP without reservoir tanks, based on what I've seen mine do. It may kick in frequently to refill the tank, so you'll want to locate the tank as far from the haunt as possible to keep the CP noise away. Have fun!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes, congrats indeed BobC on getting your first compressor. You're going to enjoy that purchase. Don't forget there are plenty of Halloween uses for a compressor beyond powering your props. I purchased a cheap airbrush a couple of years ago and upgraded to a Paasche this past year. Airbrushes are big fun to learn to use.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Compressor Help*

I followed the "Break In" steps that came with my compressor today then I let the tank fill. This compressor has a 150psi max, the tank pressure gauge went all the way up to 150psi and was pretty much staying there so I let it run for a minute or two at 150psi and the motor was not shutting off. I'm new to all this There is all these warnings about the tank exploding with to much pressure what should I do now?..lol :jol:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

There is a contact switch somewhere that is actived by air pressure they are prone to sticking when they are new or old. Sometimes the springs need to be adjusted the book should tell you how.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Almost forgot that tank is probabley rated for 300lbspsi before it burst. It will be stamoed on the tank somewhere. Just remember to drain the moister off as much as possible it will greatly exrnd the life of the tank


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

No my book don't tell me anything about that, it does not even tell me the cut out pressure for my compressor. I might return it for a new one. According to what I read somewhere on the internet the cut out pressure should be around 100psi on most compressors is that right? when my tank reaches the 150psi mark the needle on the gauge starts shaking real rapid I have the biggest fear of this thing blowing up..lol


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I have a little 1.5 hp Craftsman compressor that cuts off when it reaches 125 psi. Sounds like something is not right with your compressor BobC. A return might be the right choice since it is new. Sears is usually real good about returns.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks all for your help Ill return it and let you know what happens tomorrow. Thanks again it nice to be a member here everyone helps each other out. Thanks again all Later. :jol:


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok GOOD NEWS I returned the 15 gallon compressor with no problem and upgraded while I was there I went for the 26 Gallon 2HP Compressor Only cost me $85.00 to upgrade it figured why not..lol I ran the Compressor when I got home before and it cut out around 140psi so it looks like everything is working thank God. Later all :jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent news BobC! Glad you got it worked out.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool now the fun begins.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey congrats Bob! I can't say enough good things about my Sears compressor! I have had it for around 12 years and she's still ticking!
Have fun with it just be careful! A brad nailer to go with it is a must for prop building. It makes fast neat work out of building coffins!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeaaaah ... you're gonna luv working with air, BobC!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Would this be a good buy?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CRAFTSMAN-4HP-1...088655712QQcategoryZ22662QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Shipping is huge, unless you are planning to pick it up?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Sickie is right. Estimated shipping to CA $280? That's for a used machine that "has a buzzing".

You can get a brand new unit from Sears with similar SCFM delivery and double the tank capacity with a warranty for $300 right now. http://tinyurl.com/236jz8

I'm not saying the new one is a good unit. The reviews look mixed...but that ebay unit does not look like a good deal to me.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I've had Sears compressors for many years now. You can't beat the price for them, but whether you purchase new or used, just remember, should the electric motor ever need replacing, they are as expensive as the entire compressor brand new. So that $300.00 compressor you purchase, and the motor goes bad off warranty, expect to pay $300.00 just for the motor. 

The most important thing to remember is try not to use it with an extension cord. One way to tell if the motor or capacitors are going bad is when you turn the switch on. If there is a delay or quick hum or if it suddenly starts tripping your 15 amp breaker, and nothing else is on that electric circuit, you can bet the capacitors in the motor are getting fried. Aside from that, you'll be very happy with it.


----------

